# Shot timing



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Sure this has been asked before, but what is is consensus on shot timing.

Do you start the clock start when you flip the lever, or when the tails first hit the cup?

For me its the former, but got wondering if that is universal.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

From the flip of the switch for me


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Tony said:


> From the flip of the switch for me


Big T is right. Begin your timing from the moment you flick the brew switch.


----------



## BillyHoyle (Feb 12, 2013)

From what I have read, that does seem to be the "consensus"..


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

From switch flip


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

From the moment water comes into contact with the coffee, ie when lever pulled / switch flipped.


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I am only just learning to trust taste as the most important factor. For too long I have chased 27 seconds for example - only to find that with a particular coffee 22 may taste better !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aodstratford said:


> I am only just learning to trust taste as the most important factor. For too long I have chased 27 seconds for example - only to find that with a particular coffee 22 may taste better !


Advice and guidance is great but, in the final analysis, what really matters, is what it tastes like to you.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've had stonking shots which ran 22 seconds and some as far out as 50 seconds . Fixing time as a variable is too limiting for those who change coffee with regularity


----------



## dare (May 1, 2013)

Umm, I just noticed coffeebeanshop seem to advise timing the shot from the moment the coffee comes out of the spout, not from the moment you press the switch (which can last 5-6secs till coffee comes out)

http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/userfiles/files/espresso brew guide.pdf

http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/userfiles/files/espresso%20brew%20guide.pdf


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I usually time from first drips and my rationale is this. If you pre infuse, which technically is possible on any machine, then what you are doing is allowing a small amount of water into the puck, to expand the puck to the shower screen and pre soak the grinds prior to the full shot being pulled. So if you carry this out which just involves a short burst followed by a stop ( commercial machines can and usually are pre programmed to this automatically) then a slight pause, then when you re ignite the switch the coffee will appear very quickly and this is when I start to time. It is slightly different on the lever as what you are aiming for in dropping the lever is pre infusion until the first drips come through, now this can sometimes take 30 seconds, but once the first drip comes, then you lift the lever and time starts then.

Anyway timing is just a guide and as has been said before, a quick shot sometimes tastes great as does a longer timing shot. Timing are a good start point to get you setting right to then really start playing with your extractions. Opinions will always be divided as to when to start the clock!!


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Advice and guidance is great but, in the final analysis, what really matters, is what it tastes like to you.


Totally agree on this point - it's like learning to cook for the first time (note that I can't cook either! Lol), where ingredients, weight, timing etc. are all prescribed in a formulaic fashion so it provides a basic guide which will give you standard results if followed. However as time goes on and your skills become second nature, you end up producing good espressos and other coffee drinks without having to be so precise and compulsive.. that's my humble opinion anyway. Although I count the 27 seconds or so in my head, if I want more crema, I flick the brewing switch prematurely, if I want a little more drink, I leave it for longer - but my espresso now tastes a damn site better than the bean-to-cup drinks I've been served in my local starbucks and some other restaurants. And that gives me great satisfaction. One downside to this now is that I've become too fussy! Lol.


----------

